# Canceled on a pax



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I went Fubering the other night just for the heck of it, and pulled up to the PAX's home and waited, and waited. I could see the PAX wandering around in their house (the window blinds were up). They knew I was in their driveway, they could see my headlights, but I still waited the customary five minutes. I could see them inside still dawdling and decided to cancel at the five minute mark, just as they were walking out the front door. As I was pulling out of their driveway, they came out of the house and were yelling: "HEY!" as I drove away and collected the cancellation fee.  

Maybe if more Uber drivers do this, it will teach the PAX not to be rude and leave their drivers waiting. Why is it so difficult for some people to call Uber when they're ready?


----------



## bammy320 (Apr 25, 2017)

That has happened to me also. Waited 5 minutes. Texted then called. After 8 minutes left the hotel to see the knucklehead chasing me behind the car. I kept going and collected my money. Sadly it made me feel sorta good


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

And 2 people get that much closer to #delete uber

Thank you very much


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Such rookies lmao...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I went Fubering the other night just for the heck of it, and pulled up to the PAX's home and waited, and waited. I could see the PAX wandering around in their house (the window blinds were up). They knew I was in their driveway, they could see my headlights, but I still waited the customary five minutes. I could see them inside still dawdling and decided to cancel at the five minute mark, just as they were walking out the front door. As I was pulling out of their driveway, they came out of the house and were yelling: "HEY!" as I drove away and collected the cancellation fee.
> 
> Maybe if more Uber drivers do this, it will teach the PAX not to be rude and leave their drivers waiting. Why is it so difficult for some people to call Uber when they're ready?


Had something similar happen to me. I pull up about 1pm. I'm across the street and 2 houses up. It was a one way with no where to park.
I'm looking in my mirror and see a guy come out. He spots me and waves. I wave back.
But as he's standing in the front lawn, he's talking to someone at the door. He keep talking occasionally looking back towards me and I sit there like an idiot.
After a while I set the timer. I figured I had already been there 2 minutes so at the 3 minute mark, I put er in drive and away I go. It had been 5 minutes as I got the cancel fee.
Couldn't help but laugh as he watched me drive away, knowing it would probably be a good 10 minutes for his next Uber. I aint your bit#$. You wanna chat, don't call for a ride.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And 2 people get that much closer to #delete uber
> 
> Thank you very much


haha. No way. They just call another Uber and life goes on. Not a chance in hell they're calling a hideous yellow taxi!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I went Fubering the other night just for the heck of it, and pulled up to the PAX's home and waited, and waited. I could see the PAX wandering around in their house (the window blinds were up). They knew I was in their driveway, they could see my headlights, but I still waited the customary five minutes. I could see them inside still dawdling and decided to cancel at the five minute mark, just as they were walking out the front door. As I was pulling out of their driveway, they came out of the house and were yelling: "HEY!" as I drove away and collected the cancellation fee.
> 
> Maybe if more Uber drivers do this, it will teach the PAX not to be rude and leave their drivers waiting. Why is it so difficult for some people to call Uber when they're ready?


My last 2 at least had the common courtesy to inform me they would be running a bit late. The first texted she was still finishing her beer and dart game but would be out "soon". The other called saying he'll be out in a "sec" . The TV show he was watching was almost but not quite over. Once it was then all he had to do was brush his teeth, put on his shirt and shoes real quick , and then be "right out" . Because of their thoughtfulness contacting me I waited 5:02 instead of the usual 5:01 before cancelling . It was only fair.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Same thing has happened to me. You could say I like to live dangerously but I accepted the pax second ping and still got the ride. I was waiting for that 1 star all week but alas, it never came.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm convinced Uber refunds the cancellation fee and gives them a free ride, due to their inconvenience, so this enables this behavior.

No way people would pay a few cancellation fees and not learn to be toes on curb more promptly.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm convinced Uber refunds the cancellation fee and gives them a free ride, due to their inconvenience, so this enables this behavior.
> 
> No way people would pay a few cancellation fees and not learn to be toes on curb more promptly.


Probably do to people who complain.

It would be so nice if Fuber were more driver-friendly...


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

what kills me inside is when I'm the nice guy and wait I usually get burned. More times then not I would have made the same or more by cancelling without putting any miles on my car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm convinced Uber refunds the cancellation fee and gives them a free ride, due to their inconvenience, so this enables this behavior.
> 
> No way people would pay a few cancellation fees and not learn to be toes on curb more promptly.


Maybe. But when I cancel it's not so much about the $3.75 I'm making. They made me wait, now they wait! For another Uber.
Sometimes it might not be a big deal to them, but sometimes it might really make them think about not being ready to come out when they request a ride.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Fortunately I just don't get many requests that get to the 5 minute mark anymore. Most are ready to go. I did get a request the other day I get to the location around 6:00. I get a text from the requester saying you are picking up my friend he will be there at 6:15. I should have stayed the 5 minutes but just texted him back and said you have to cancel I can't wait and he should request when his friend gets there. He did and hopefully learned.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

i have to admit, i enjoy it a little when the idiot doesn't show until the last minute and i cancel the ride (obviously after waiting the customary 5 minutes)


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

One morning, I joked with a passnger that showed up at about 5:05minutes...I said, "Almost didn't make it!" " He said, "So what, I'd just request one of the other 10,000 Uber's in the city." Luckily, I hadn't started the trip yet, so I clicked cancel-no show. And told him to "have a nice day." He asked what that meant, so I told him I had cancelled the trip as a no show because he wasn't in the car within 5 minutes of me arriving. Told him that I didn't appreciate his lack of respect for my time and the smug attitude and that he could get his ride from one of the other 10,000 Uber's in the city. 

it's my favorite uber story yet, and my favorite $3.75


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

HPClays said:


> One morning, I joked with a passnger that showed up at about 5:05minutes...I said, "Almost didn't make it!" " He said, "So what, I'd just request one of the other 10,000 Uber's in the city." Luckily, I hadn't started the trip yet, so I clicked cancel-no show. And told him to "have a nice day." He asked what that meant, so I told him I had cancelled the trip as a no show because he wasn't in the car within 5 minutes of me arriving. Told him that I didn't appreciate his lack of respect for my time and the smug attitude and that he could get his ride from one of the other 10,000 Uber's in the city.
> 
> it's my favorite uber story yet, and my favorite $3.75


lol i'm going to use that line one of these days


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

A friend of a friend had a ping at a library at night. Pax showed up 4 minutes into the time he says. He slowly drove around the parking lot to run that last minute out, cancelled, and drove away. That's just what he told me though.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

All I will say is this. If you have at least 1000 uber rides and you haven't had the pleasure of cancelling on a pax to get the fee just as they come out and start chasing after you, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Veju said:


> A friend of a friend had a ping at a library at night. Pax showed up 4 minutes into the time he says. He slowly drove around the parking lot to run that last minute out, cancelled, and drove away. That's just what he told me though.


Thats just stupid! They came out within 5 minutes pick them up and go! I'd much rather have the ride then the cancelation.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Thats just stupid! They came out within 5 minutes pick them up and go! I'd much rather have the ride then the cancelation.


That depends. In Orlando a 5 minute drive can pay out less than a cancel with no hassle, and no risk of a bad rating.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Thats just stupid! They came out within 5 minutes pick them up and go! I'd much rather have the ride then the cancelation.


In my market, minimum fare pays $3.71; cancellation pays $3.75. Sometimes you just KNOW it's going to be minimum and no tip. Why lose out on the $0.04?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Today I got a ping, didn't noticed it was a Publix (big mistake) luckily I hit the arrive button a couple minutes before arriving as usual and started the timer, when I called the pax saw them waiting in a busy Av. So I told them I can't pull over there to load the car ( they had a cart topped up) and that they needed to go around to the back street where there is a parking lot, they agreed and I hung up by this time there was only a minute left on the ticker so waited out nd collected the fee, later a checked the destination and it was a mile away! 
I never wait more than 5:01


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> In my market, minimum fare pays $3.71; cancellation pays $3.75. Sometimes you just KNOW it's going to be minimum and no tip. Why lose out on the $0.04?


It's worse in my market, $6 min fare gross and cancel is $10 gross. Sometimes if I know the destination I'd rather just drive pax there without starting trip and cancel no show lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sporadic said:


> It's worse in my market, $6 min fare gross and cancel is $10 gross. Sometimes if I know the destination I'd rather just drive pax there without starting trip and cancel no show lol.


Brilliant!


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Brilliant!


Haven't done that yet though 

It's all in the mind but not done yet.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

sporadic said:


> It's worse in my market, $6 min fare gross and cancel is $10 gross. Sometimes if I know the destination I'd rather just drive pax there without starting trip and cancel no show lol.


You don't get the cancellation fee due to distance to pick-up I think


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You don't get the cancellation fee due to distance to pick-up I think


Drop off, run back to pickup point, cancel no show. Doable. Especially if it's a short 1 mile tripper.

Either that or pax gets a 1*.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I am somewhat flexible with waiting, within reason, due to app issues and places that can be confusing (I pick up lots of tourists). If a pax is not going to respond to a text asking which building, exit, gate code, etc, no issues waiting it out and rolling on to the next though.

The _really_ special ones are the riders who see you are waiting and still do not seem to care as in the OP's story. I had one such special guy a few weeks ago at a college house party. A bunch of kids on the porch trying a last ditch effort to pickup girls or whatever. My window was down so I even heard the guy laughing about making his Uber wait. Well, it was just past 5 minutes, so "Cancel: No show". As I was pulling away, I heard a " Hey bro!! Waaaaaait!!!" *loud whistle* x2. I look in my rearview to see a guy jump off the porch and run after my car only to slip in the wet grass and faceplant. I drove away to the sounds of laughter as I briefly went offline. Sign back on 5 minutes later and got a nice, uneventful surge ride. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

No manners : No service

Unless it's a million dollar ride.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

If you only take surge rides, or working on a decent bonus, you will be less apt to cancel. Sometimes it's with waiting a little extra if the surge has fallen died out. Would you rather get the $3.75 plus a ride at base or wait a little longer and get a ride that pays 2-3x or more higher?


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

All of you are just tooooooooo Nice to your pax on waiting. I don't wait 5:01 or 4:01 and roll out. as soon as I get the Ping I accept and immediately HIT ARRIVE. by the time I get there itll be way past 5m most of the time, when I arrive ill shoot my own txt im outside, and I give them 1 Minute! doesn't take along time to get from door to car if there ready. or if its a Place they better be outside. and if there not out by 1m , cancel no show and ill get my next ping real quick. im In Vegas << the next ping is always close by. I probably get 2 cancels an hour which brings UP my hourly to 15-25 an Hour. the other 2 pings in the hour where people were ready always washes out the Cancel and it never jumps up high on my Crate.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I went Fubering the other night just for the heck of it, and pulled up to the PAX's home and waited, and waited. I could see the PAX wandering around in their house (the window blinds were up). They knew I was in their driveway, they could see my headlights, but I still waited the customary five minutes. I could see them inside still dawdling and decided to cancel at the five minute mark, just as they were walking out the front door. As I was pulling out of their driveway, they came out of the house and were yelling: "HEY!" as I drove away and collected the cancellation fee.
> 
> Maybe if more Uber drivers do this, it will teach the PAX not to be rude and leave their drivers waiting. Why is it so difficult for some people to call Uber when they're ready?


i did this a couple of times actually. i even stop to tell one of the rider telling him my reason for cancellation because i want to make sure the message get across strong. I hate idling/waiting around when i'm ubering... some riders just abuse the pickup and take things for granted....


----------



## isosconfig (Jul 4, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> All I will say is this. If you have at least 1000 uber rides and you haven't had the pleasure of cancelling on a pax to get the fee just as they come out and start chasing after you, then you're doing it wrong.


gOT ME singing Amen like Hamilton (Andre!), Save me a wing--I'll get da Steel


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

I cancelled on the same rider 3 times in within the span of 20 minutes. Got a ping from a female rider at 4 AM bar closing. She was 8 minutes away. 1 minute prior to my arrival she cancelled. A couple of minutes got a request from same rider----same thing happened. Finally, on the 3d request I pulled up right in front of the bar door. Waited 3 minutes then called her. Said she needed a couple of extra minutes. Once the 5 minute expired I left. Got paid for 3 cancellations . Alcohol makes people do stupid stuff at 4AM.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I cancelled my first one in 300 trips last night. The GPS address had me in a strip mall on one side of the street but none of the stores had addresses visible and no pax outside. I called and she started off with the "Oh my gawd where are you" and I told her I was at the pin and asked which store she was in. Answer: "I'm at the address i gave you" in the most c$%ty voice one can possibly imagine. I told her to enjoy waiting for the next driver, hung up and cancelled then sat there and watched it ping three more times. My percentages took a little hit but damn it felt nice.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Steve B.. said:


> I cancelled my first one in 300 trips last night. The GPS address had me in a strip mall on one side of the street but none of the stores had addresses visible and no pax outside. I called and she started off with the "Oh my gawd where are you" and I told her I was at the pin and asked which store she was in. Answer: "I'm at the address i gave you" in the most c$%ty voice one can possibly imagine. I told her to enjoy waiting for the next driver, hung up and cancelled then sat there and watched it ping three more times. My percentages took a little hit but damn it felt nice.


Don't beat you so hard, and forget about % I've canceled 4 times... Today. LOL


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

All you guys that take such pleasure leaving the pax behind, it just makes it worse for their next driver. Your next pax may be one that was left behind from another driver. 

You can't justify bad behavior with bad behavior...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No manners : No service
> 
> Unless it's a million dollar ride.


Look at yo' badsef being a Mod and all now...Congrats!



Steve B.. said:


> I cancelled my first one in 300 trips last night. The GPS address had me in a strip mall on one side of the street but none of the stores had addresses visible and no pax outside. I called and she started off with the "Oh my gawd where are you" and I told her I was at the pin and asked which store she was in. Answer: "I'm at the address i gave you" in the most c$%ty voice one can possibly imagine. I told her to enjoy waiting for the next driver, hung up and cancelled then sat there and watched it ping three more times. My percentages took a little hit but damn it felt nice.


And when they say 'the address I gave you' they are talking push the button for Pin Drop. smh

Next time if it happens similar, accept at least one more time (balances out the Acceptance Rate & Cancelation Rate) and Cancel right away. Otherwise they have no idea you are 'passing' on them, again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> My last 2 at least had the common courtesy to inform me they would be a bit late. The first texted she was still finishing her beer and dart game but would be out "soon". The other called saying he'll be out in a "sec" .The TV show he was watching was almost but not quite over. Then all he had to do was brush his teeth, put on his shirt and shoes real quick , and then would be "right out" . Because of their thoughtfulness contacting me I waited 5:02 instead of the usual 5:01 before cancelling . It was only fair.


Love it!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You waited?

Sorry, I'm not a waiter. Waiters get tipped.

Alright maybe, one minute!


----------



## Georgie Jung (Mar 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You waited?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a waiter. Waiters get tipped.
> 
> Alright maybe, one minute!


I just saw a driver rear end another driver causing a jam.

(This was the other morning in Anaheim Walt Disney Strip)

I'm stuck in this pile of rubble at a signal light. Cannot get through. Pax text me... Hello Sitting at the entrance to the hotel lobby, Thanks.7:35 am

I reply since I'm not driving... I'm enroute right now there's a little jame here. Thanks 7:37 am

The pax replied... I really gotta be at the hotel by 8 thnx..

I hit canceled.

I'll be damn if I fail to get YOU TO WORK ON TIME and receive a 1 star ⭐ because I didn't make it. What a load of puppy poop.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Havoc said:


> All you guys that take such pleasure leaving the pax behind, it just makes it worse for their next driver. Your next pax may be one that was left behind from another driver.
> 
> You can't justify bad behavior with bad behavior...


OK Travis, how do you classify my behavior as bad? Pax cancelled on me twice, I waited a 3rd time over 5 minutes and cancelled when she didn't show even after I called her. The dumb b**ch was too drunk to get her butt out of the bar----I'm supposed to be responsible for that? Right?!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Georgie Jung said:


> I just saw a driver rear end another driver causing a jam.
> 
> (This was the other morning in Anaheim Walt Disney Strip)
> 
> ...


If I'm driving, my phone sends out an automated reponse to any calls or texts, like Uber's cut and paste email responses.

"I am driving, can't talk now"

With the new law in place, and the fact that I already have to deal with the Uber and Lyft app, plus Maps... I really shouldn't be chatting/texting. It's dangerous. Oh, and I stay away from Disney, unless I drop there. It's mostly shorties and LA runs (ymmv). Also, Anaslime has loads of trash pax.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Georgie Jung said:


> I'll be damn if I fail to get YOU TO WORK ON TIME and receive a 1 star ⭐ because I didn't make it. What a load of puppy poop.


Right. I don't know why PAX does that. Many times, I have had PAX get in my car and tell me "I'm running late" - oh, so you want me to speed? Are you going to pay for my ticket? I had a PAX ping me the other night, and tell me "my movie starts in 15 min." (we were about 20 min. away from the movie theatre). Ugh.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

blackjackross said:


> OK Travis, how do you classify my behavior as bad? Pax cancelled on me twice, I waited a 3rd time over 5 minutes and cancelled when she didn't show even after I called her. The dumb b**ch was too drunk to get her butt out of the bar----I'm supposed to be responsible for that? Right?!


"OK Travis" LOL, can't you find something a little bit more original!

My comment was more towards the drivers that are leaving the potential pax behind in their rear-view mirror. They take such joy in doing so. They obviously waited that long, a few more seconds isn't going to be that hurtful/harmful. These drivers already spent the time, mileage and gas to get to the pickup point. But in the minds of these bitter drivers, that precious cancellation fee outweighs the potential better paying ride. Then they have to wait for another ping and depending on the time of day and/or area, another ping might not be immediate, thus having to wait for who knows how long for another pax (to leave behind).

My main point in leaving pax behind as some of these stories are told, just makes it worse for their next driver (which could be anyone of these story tellers). The market is saturated with drivers and another request is usually less than a few minutes away.

A pax can screw a driver up more than a driver can screw a pax up, think about it...



Ubergirlzz said:


> Right. I don't know why PAX does that. Many times, I have had PAX get in my car and tell me "I'm running late" - oh, so you want me to speed? Are you going to pay for my ticket? I had a PAX ping me the other night, and tell me "my movie starts in 15 min." (we were about 20 min. away from the movie theatre). Ugh.


I had a pax that told me that she is running late for work. I told her that I would do my best without breaking the traffic laws. Got there a few minutes late, she said thanks and gave me a five dollar tip.


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

Havoc said:


> "OK Travis" LOL, can't you find something a little bit more original!
> 
> My comment was more towards the drivers that are leaving the potential pax behind in their rear-view mirror. They take such joy in doing so. They obviously waited that long, a few more seconds isn't going to be that hurtful/harmful. These drivers already spent the time, mileage and gas to get to the pickup point. But in the minds of these bitter drivers, that precious cancellation fee outweighs the potential better paying ride. Then they have to wait for another ping and depending on the time of day and/or area, another ping might not be immediate, thus having to wait for who knows how long for another pax (to leave behind).
> 
> ...


+1

I am fine with a driver who wants to cancel after 5 minutes. That's clearly their right to do so. I do not, however, understand the enjoyment derived from doing so. Yes, some passengers are jerks... but most are pleasant (enough).


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

How did you get away with high cxl rates? Around here, they like to deactivate for 15%.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

Arete said:


> +1
> 
> I am fine with a driver who wants to cancel after 5 minutes. That's clearly their right to do so. I do not, however, understand the enjoyment derived from doing so. Yes, some passengers are jerks... but most are pleasant (enough).


in my case, i lost all the faith in the people of my country. Also, i hate almost all of them


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Arete said:


> +1
> 
> I am fine with a driver who wants to cancel after 5 minutes. That's clearly their right to do so. I do not, however, understand the enjoyment derived from doing so. Yes, some passengers are jerks... but most are pleasant (enough).


How about the pax who cancels on you after you've already driven 7 min. out of your way after accepting a 15 min. pick up? Ugh, I'd like to shoot 'em. That's why I rarely accept anyone more than 6-7 min. away. I've learned my lesson!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> How about the pax who cancels on you after you've already driven 7 min. out of your way after accepting a 15 min. pick up? Ugh, I'd like to shoot 'em. That's why I rarely accept anyone more than 6-7 min. away. I've learned my lesson!


Yep, I usually didn't accept if was more than five minutes away.

And to my point when I wrote this above:



Havoc said:


> My main point in leaving pax behind as some of these stories are told, just makes it worse for their next driver (which could be anyone of these story tellers). The market is saturated with drivers and another request is usually less than a few minutes away.
> 
> *A pax can screw a driver up more than a driver can screw a pax up, think about it...*
> .


A disgruntled pax can play games with drivers easily by repeatedly requesting, then when the driver gets close, cancel. Request then cancel ten times, piss off ten drivers in around an half an hour, for the one driver that left the pax behind in their rear-view mirror. Just an example...


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yep, I usually didn't accept if was more than five minutes away.
> 
> And to my point when I wrote this above:
> 
> A disgruntled pax can play games with drivers easily by repeatedly requesting, then when the driver gets close, cancel. Request then cancel ten times, piss off ten drivers in around an half an hour, for the one driver that left the pax behind in their rear-view mirror. Just an example...


Yep, exactly. The pax are in control....that's why it's nice for us drivers to have a little control from time to time, like canceling after 5 min. while they chase us down. The 3-4 times I've done this, well, it honestly feels good.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

well, yesterday i had another idiot asking me to gave her a ride with her little spawn, so i just told her that she can ask for UberKids, she asked me to cancel, so i waited the customary 5 minutes to cancel. Did i do the right thing?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

BlastedChango said:


> well, yesterday i had another idiot asking me to gave her a ride with her little spawn, so i just told her that she can ask for UberKids, she asked me to cancel, so i waited the customary 5 minutes to cancel. Did i do the right thing?


I don't know - do you feel guilty about doing it? If you do, then you can always rescind the cancelation. Just tell Fuber you made an error, and meant to hit 'cancel and don't charge rider'.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

BlastedChango said:


> well, yesterday i had another idiot asking me to gave her a ride with her little spawn, so i just told her that she can ask for UberKids, she asked me to cancel, so i waited the customary 5 minutes to cancel. *Did i do the right thing?*


If you have to ask if you did the right thing, you probably did not...


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I don't know - do you feel guilty about doing it? If you do, then you can always rescind the cancelation. Just tell Fuber you made an error, and meant to hit 'cancel and don't charge rider'.


i don't feel guilty at all


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yep, exactly. The pax are in control....that's why it's nice for us drivers to have a little control from time to time, like canceling after 5 min. while they chase us down. The 3-4 times I've done this, well, it honestly feels good.


You in control canceling while they chase you down? Well, you just might have screwed over their next five or so drivers.

If I had never been a driver and I had requested a ride, and driver sees me come out late say five minutes and ten seconds and drives away leaving me in the rear view-mirror. I would do what I wrote above, be requesting and cancelling when they get close, for the next hour. The initial driver probably would not be affected but it would screw a lot of other drivers.


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yep, exactly. The pax are in control....that's why it's nice for us drivers to have a little control from time to time, like canceling after 5 min. while they chase us down. The 3-4 times I've done this, well, it honestly feels good.


Having the ability to cancel after 5 minutes is your measure of control when a passenger keeps you waiting. Enjoying situations in which you have a prospective passenger chase you down shows a lack of control over oneself. You're not actually teaching the passenger anything, but rather you're reinforcing their selfishness and lack of respect by the choices you've made.

I'm not suggesting that you should wait endlessly and roll out the red carpet when they finally do show up -- but to drive away while they chase you down is probably not in your long-term interest. Think bigger than your immediate emotional reaction.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

I recently was supposed to pick up this guy from a hotel, and I called him when he wasn't outside past 5 minutes. Turns out he didn't speak English so he ended up hanging up on me and canceling and I ended up collecting the fee. But it didn't stop there.

He kept requesting and canceling when he saw it was me again, since he was that desperate to look for someone that spoke Spanish. I just sat there and collected about $10 of fees before I got pulled from the area by another ping. I never even saw the person.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> All you guys that take such pleasure leaving the pax behind, it just makes it worse for their next driver. Your next pax may be one that was left behind from another driver.
> 
> You can't justify bad behavior with bad behavior...


Disagree. Also, take pleasure in cancelling with fee.

I Utilize Uber as both driver and pax. Guess what, in the 3 years I've taken Uber as pax, have never had a driver cancel & charge fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. Also, take pleasure in cancelling with fee.
> 
> I Utilize Uber as both driver and pax. Guess what, in the 3 years I've taken Uber as pax, have never had a driver cancel & charge fee.


Completely agree!
I think I have taken 50+ rides on Uber or Lyft. I was trying to check history but a lot of them are on my wifes phone. But I know it's close to 50.
While I've never been picked up at my house, which is probably the only time I would still be inside, I have never not been ready when car arrives.
I just don't get that. I request it when I'm ready. I know it will only take a few minutes to arrive. It's easy.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> All you guys that take such pleasure leaving the pax behind, it just makes it worse for their next driver. Your next pax may be one that was left behind from another driver.
> 
> You can't justify bad behavior with bad behavior...





MiamiKid said:


> *Disagree*. Also, take pleasure in cancelling with fee.
> 
> I Utilize Uber as both driver and pax. Guess what, in the 3 years I've taken Uber as pax, have never had a driver cancel & charge fee.


Disagree with what??

This?


Havoc said:


> All you guys that take such pleasure leaving the pax behind, it just makes it worse for their next driver.


This was commenting on leaving the pax in their rear-view mirror.

or


Havoc said:


> Your next pax may be one that was left behind from another driver.


or


Havoc said:


> You can't justify bad behavior with bad behavior...


And yes, the four times I used ride share as a pax, I was either toes to curb or out within 15 seconds of arrival.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Disagree with what??
> 
> This?
> This was commenting on leaving the pax in their rear-view mirror.
> ...


Think it was pretty clear. Disagree with someone having a problem with a driver cancelling, for cause, and charging fee!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Think it was pretty clear. Disagree with someone having a problem with a driver cancelling, for cause, and charging fee!


You're spot on. Leave the potential pax in your rear-view mirror (with joy) for taking a few seconds longer, take the $3.75 cancellation fee or what ever it is at now. Possibly miss out on a decent fare and maybe even a tip. And piss off the pax for your fellow next driver. Then wait 10 to 30 minutes (or longer) for your next possible pax for you to piss off for another $3.75. You got it down to a tee!

And that is why you are still driving for ride share...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> You're spot on. Leave the potential pax in your rear-view mirror (with joy) for taking a few seconds longer, take the $3.75 cancellation fee or what ever it is at now. Possibly miss out on a decent fare and maybe even a tip. And piss off the pax for your fellow next driver. Then wait 10 to 30 minutes (or longer) for your next possible pax for you to piss off for another $3.75. You got it down to a tee!
> 
> And that is why you are still driving for ride share...


LOL!!!


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Havoc said:


> You're spot on. Leave the potential pax in your rear-view mirror (with joy) for taking a few seconds longer, take the $3.75 cancellation fee or what ever it is at now. Possibly miss out on a decent fare and maybe even a tip. And piss off the pax for your fellow next driver. Then wait 10 to 30 minutes (or longer) for your next possible pax for you to piss off for another $3.75. You got it down to a tee!
> 
> And that is why you are still driving for ride share...


If you wait 10 to 30 mins for a new pax you need to drive somewhere else.


----------



## Zee786 (Jan 20, 2017)

2 of my favorite stories
I usually wait 6 minutes and if I get a request to wait, I can wait a couple of minutes more too. But if you are showing attitude, NO WAY.
Story 1.
I got a request, pick up point, Pizza store. Parked in front, after 4 minutes, I called. I could see 2 young girls in store, who looked at phone and didn't answer. However I waited as may be they were waiting for pizza. Got out after an other good 4 minutes and now She called, as they couldn't see my parked car and said, "hey where you , we have been waiting for you since 10 minutes outside store, we hate uber.".
Really? i literaaly controlled myself from saying something inappropriate after their big lie. I moved my car 50 meters away. Then they noticed my car and walked all the way. When they reached and tried to open the door. I clicked for 3.75 dollars. Waved hand and left.
No courtesy for liars.

Story 2
I reached to pick up from a house. Got a text, will be out in 5 minutes.
No problem.
After 6 minutes, a middle aged man (my rider) came out with a female of same age. They stood right besides my car, took another 2-3 minutes in good bye honey miss you miss you conversation.
I was still willing to give him a ride. But when the lady said, "he is waiting for you",
" don't worry about him, "he is BOUND to wait for me, I have paid him to be here.
I was done. Door locked. 1 more minutes in french kisses , muah and then he tried to open the door. I neither lowered the window, nor unlocked car. Moved my car a little ahead. He walked, I did it again, hit cancel, lowered window and said, Have a good night sir. I don't need your million dollar cheque. Moved without listening his crap. Gave him more sweet time with honey.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Zee786 said:


> 2 of my favorite stories
> I usually wait 6 minutes and if I get a request tonwait I can wait a couple of minutes more too. But if you are showing attitude, NO WAY.
> Story 1.
> I got a request, pick up point, Pizza store. Parked in front, after 4 minutes, I called. I could see 2 young girls in store, who looked at phone and didn't answer. However I waited as may be they were waiting for pizza. Got out after an other good 4 minutes and now She called, as they couldn't see my parked car and said, "hey where you , we have been waiting for you since 10 minutes outside store, we hate uber.".
> ...





Zee786 said:


> 2 of my favorite stories
> I usually wait 6 minutes and if I get a request tonwait I can wait a couple of minutes more too. But if you are showing attitude, NO WAY.
> Story 1.
> I got a request, pick up point, Pizza store. Parked in front, after 4 minutes, I called. I could see 2 young girls in store, who looked at phone and didn't answer. However I waited as may be they were waiting for pizza. Got out after an other good 4 minutes and now She called, as they couldn't see my parked car and said, "hey where you , we have been waiting for you since 10 minutes outside store, we hate uber.".
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree. Also, take pleasure in cancelling with fee.
> 
> I Utilize Uber as both driver and pax. Guess what, in the 3 years I've taken Uber as pax, have never had a driver cancel & charge fee.


Maybe that's because you're a considerate pax? Or just not stupid.



Cableguynoe said:


> Completely agree!
> I think I have taken 50+ rides on Uber or Lyft. I was trying to check history but a lot of them are on my wifes phone. But I know it's close to 50.
> While I've never been picked up at my house, which is probably the only time I would still be inside, I have never not been ready when car arrives.
> I just don't get that. I request it when I'm ready. I know it will only take a few minutes to arrive. It's easy.





Arete said:


> Having the ability to cancel after 5 minutes is your measure of control when a passenger keeps you waiting. Enjoying situations in which you have a prospective passenger chase you down shows a lack of control over oneself. You're not actually teaching the passenger anything, but rather you're reinforcing their selfishness and lack of respect by the choices you've made.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you should wait endlessly and roll out the red carpet when they finally do show up -- but to drive away while they chase you down is probably not in your long-term interest. Think bigger than your immediate emotional reaction.


This is not psychology class, this is Fuber....not the easiest or best job. It's bad enough to have to put up with smelly pax. I won't put up with people who treat me like I'm their indentured servant.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

vegetto said:


> All of you are just tooooooooo Nice to your pax on waiting. I don't wait 5:01 or 4:01 and roll out. as soon as I get the Ping I accept and immediately HIT ARRIVE. by the time I get there itll be way past 5m most of the time, when I arrive ill shoot my own txt im outside, and I give them 1 Minute! doesn't take along time to get from door to car if there ready. or if its a Place they better be outside. and if there not out by 1m , cancel no show and ill get my next ping real quick. im In Vegas << the next ping is always close by. I probably get 2 cancels an hour which brings UP my hourly to 15-25 an Hour. the other 2 pings in the hour where people were ready always washes out the Cancel and it never jumps up high on my Crate.


No "hit/arrive" on Uber.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

The key words here are "pax might  hold it against the next driver" some pax are able to distinguish between the drivers, Ive heard horror stories from some of my pax about cancells and terrible drivers, then they get out of my car thanking me for a great ride, 5 stars and occasionally a tip. When you get that disgruntled pax, go along with what a awful thing that is. You look like the hero lol. Turn lemons into lemmonaid.  I like to tell riders " I wouldn't give them any stars at all just don't rate them, that'll catch up to them


----------



## Curmudg (Nov 25, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Fortunately I just don't get many requests that get to the 5 minute mark anymore. Most are ready to go. I did get a request the other day I get to the location around 6:00. I get a text from the requester saying you are picking up my friend he will be there at 6:15. I should have stayed the 5 minutes but just texted him back and said you have to cancel I can't wait and he should request when his friend gets there. He did and hopefully learned.


I had a guy request a ride - from the Light Rail - he was going to be at the station I was patiently waiting for him at - in 2 stops. Waited my 5 minutes, and cancelled. He didn't want to have to wait for me, but its ok for me to wait for him. NOPE.

Also had a guy call me - on his way home from grocery store - I see him walking up the street - I have no way of knowing its him - House looks dark so I I call - he said "didn't you see me walking up the street?" - unpacked his groceries while I waited too long, then cancel. He calls, yeah, like I'm gonna answer that...


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Maybe that's because you're a considerate pax? Or just not stupid.
> 
> This is not psychology class, this is Fuber....not the easiest or best job. It's bad enough to have to put up with smelly pax. I won't put up with people who treat me like I'm their indentured servant.


Again, your level of control in the situation is to cancel (as is your right) after waiting five minutes. No problem there. But taking pleasure in canceling while someone chases you down goes beyond exerting control and is simply delighting in some level of revenge (as if you've been personally harmed). I think you would find the overall experience more tolerable/enjoyable by not allowing their lateness to dictate your emotions. By reacting that way you have ceded some degree of control over yourself.

Driving for uber isn't the easiest or best job, but it is far, far from the hardest or worst job.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

blackjackross said:


> OK Travis, how do you classify my behavior as bad? Pax cancelled on me twice, I waited a 3rd time over 5 minutes and cancelled when she didn't show even after I called her. The dumb b**ch was too drunk to get her butt out of the bar----I'm supposed to be responsible for that? Right?!


Why is there all this confusion about Tr4vis this Tr4vis that?

I think your behavior was above par.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

My lazyass joyfully waited 15 minutes on some pax today. I pulled up at LAX last night caught a ride all the way up to the far end of Santa Barbara. 90 minutes. 100 miles. $6 gas. $78.64 base fare.

I wasn't about to deadmile all of that fare away so...I decided to stick it out till I could catch a ride back. Drove a bunch of college kids around. Then started making airport runs to Santa Barbara Airport...LoL

Then I started driving towards LA till I could turn on the DF...PING...To LAX...yESSSS!!! 

2 more LAX runs. 

7 hours on the road. $268 and 15 cash tip.

What a chilla$$ night.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

After reading how some here love to see a pax in their rear-view mirror, I download the Uber app (since I was only a Lyft driver), made a request and canceled after four and a half minutes after arrival, then repeated. Being at a strip mall, fun way to pass the time, oh the joy...







Just messing


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's stories like these that will give the uber drivers a bad name.

That's why I love to see them.

Eventually this rapant disregard for customer service wil come back to haunt uber.

Keep up the good work, cause when people get fed up with this shenanagins taxis will look a lot better.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> After reading how some here love to see a pax in their rear-view mirror, I download the Uber app (since I was only a Lyft driver), made a request and canceled after four and a half minutes after arrival, then repeated. Being at a strip mall, fun way to pass the time, oh the joy...
> 
> Just messing


Seriously?? You have nothing better to do?

And you're still going on bout cancellations in the ATL?



Havoc said:


> After reading how some here love to see a pax in their rear-view mirror, I download the Uber app (since I was only a Lyft driver), made a request and canceled after four and a half minutes after arrival, then repeated. Being at a strip mall, fun way to pass the time, oh the joy...
> 
> Just messing


Dude, if you really would've done that, a cancellation fee!

You're a FAKE!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Arete said:


> Again, your level of control in the situation is to cancel (as is your right) after waiting five minutes. No problem there. But taking pleasure in canceling while someone chases you down goes beyond exerting control and is simply delighting in some level of revenge (as if you've been personally harmed). I think you would find the overall experience more tolerable/enjoyable by not allowing their lateness to dictate your emotions. By reacting that way you have ceded some degree of control over yourself.
> 
> Driving for uber isn't the easiest or best job, but it is far, far from the hardest or worst job.


Will take pleasure in whatever I feel like. Totally my business!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's stories like these that will give the uber drivers a bad name.
> 
> That's why I love to see them.
> 
> ...


Maybe if Uber raised their base fare to $5 we wouldn't take so much joy in cancel fees.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Veju said:


> Maybe if Uber raised their base fare to $5 we wouldn't take so much joy in cancel fees.


That's right, blame Uber!!! No personal responsibility here.

If Uber fails, you all fail. But then again, those that are making less than minimum wage driving full time, will have to get out their rut and get a better job.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Havoc said:


> That's right, blame Uber!!! No personal responsibility here.
> 
> If Uber fails, you all fail. But then again, those that are making less than minimum wage driving full time, will have to get out their rut and get a better job.


Cheap rates = idgaf attitude from drivers. Do I need to paint you a picture that's easier to comprehend?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Veju said:


> Cheap rates = idgaf attitude from drivers. Do I need to paint you a picture that's easier to comprehend?


Lol, but you still are driving for "cheap rates" there in lies your own personal responsibility. And that paints your foolish picture...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> All I will say is this. If you have at least 1000 uber rides and you haven't had the pleasure of cancelling on a pax to get the fee just as they come out and start chasing after you, then you're doing it wrong.


I like to pull away as they reach for the (locked of course) door. Go a few feet and slow down so they come toward me and reach again.  By the third time they're running and it's best to hit the gas and go.



SuzeCB said:


> In my market, minimum fare pays $3.71; cancellation pays $3.75. Sometimes you just KNOW it's going to be minimum and no tip. Why lose out on the $0.04?


Mine I get $4 to cancel, $2.44 for a minimum trip. Newbies it's $3.60 and $2.20.


----------



## theonesone57 (May 24, 2017)

Havoc said:


> My main point in leaving pax behind as some of these stories are told, just makes it worse for their next driver (which could be anyone of these story tellers). The market is saturated with drivers and another request is usually less than a few minutes away.


A few times, I have been the driver that has picked up passengers that were cancelled on. I find it works out in my favor, they are always happy that I picked them up.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

uberebu said:


> My lazyass joyfully waited 15 minutes on some pax today. I pulled up at LAX last night caught a ride all the way up to the far end of Santa Barbara. 90 minutes. 100 miles. $6 gas. $78.64 base fare.
> 
> I wasn't about to deadmile all of that fare away so...I decided to stick it out till I could catch a ride back. Drove a bunch of college kids around. Then started making airport runs to Santa Barbara Airport...LoL
> 
> ...


I was at LAX last night, too. What a great night, the airport was barely crowded. Took a guy all the way to Woodland Hills. Then on the way back, caught a ping back to LAX.



theonesone57 said:


> A few times, I have been the driver that has picked up passengers that were cancelled on. I find it works out in my favor, they are always happy that I picked them up.


Right. Like last night, I picked up a guy that dropped the pin in the wrong place. I called and found him, and he said that the other Uber driver couldn't find him so he left. The guy was very grateful and left me a $10 tip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Veju said:


> Cheap rates = idgaf attitude from drivers. Do I need to paint you a picture that's easier to comprehend?


Agreed!!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Veju said:


> Cheap rates = idgaf attitude from drivers. Do I need to paint you a picture that's easier to comprehend?


Right. If Uber would quit F**&ing around and pay their drivers decent, maybe more of us would care. I mean, honestly.... 75 cents per mile? We should get a min. of $1 per mile.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Friday about midnight I get a ping from Denny's. Clearly says Denny's which means they put their location in by typing in Denny's, not pin drop or typing address.
Before I could even hit the navigation button I get phone call from pax. This immediately after I accepted ping.
" Can you pick us up at Denny's".

I don't know why but this annoyed the hell out of me. He didn't sound rude or anything, but I just didn't like it. Of course I'm going to pick you up wherever you are. That's how this works.
"Sure thing. I should be there in a few minutes"

Cancel

As few minutes later I drive by heading to my next pickup and there's a young couple standing in front. Guy looks like he's yelling at his phone and girlfriend just holding on to his arm like trying to calm him down.
Pretty sure that was dude that called me. I'm guessing I wasn't the only driver to cancel on him.
My gut tells me I made the right choice


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Friday about midnight I get a ping from Denny's. Clearly says Denny's which means they put their location in by typing in Denny's, not pin drop or typing address.
> Before I could even hit the navigation button I get phone call from pax. This immediately after I accepted ping.
> " Can you pick us up at Denny's".
> 
> ...


You did make the right choice. Stupid people = bad pax.

The app is so easy to use. I can't tell you how many times pax drop the pin in the wrong place and then get upset with YOU for it. I always tell them "you dropped the pin in the wrong place". This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

theonesone57 said:


> A few times, I have been the driver that has picked up passengers that were cancelled on. I find it works out in my favor, they are always happy that I picked them up.





Ubergirlzz said:


> Right. Like last night, I picked up a guy that dropped the pin in the wrong place. I called and found him, and he said that the other Uber driver couldn't find him so he left. The guy was very grateful and left me a $10 tip.


But these were not prior pax that were left behind in the driver's rear-view mirror. I am sure those pax would have a different disposition than your "very grateful" pax.

Big difference between a lost driver (and cancel) than a driver that leaves as the pax behind that are walking to the car (and cancel), which was the subject at hand.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Arete said:


> Again, your level of control in the situation is to cancel (as is your right) after waiting five minutes. No problem there. But taking pleasure in canceling while someone chases you down goes beyond exerting control and is simply delighting in some level of revenge (as if you've been personally harmed). I think you would find the overall experience more tolerable/enjoyable by not allowing their lateness to dictate your emotions. By reacting that way you have ceded some degree of control over yourself.
> 
> Driving for uber isn't the easiest or best job, but it is far, far from the hardest or worst job.


_ taking pleasure in canceling while someone chases you down goes beyond exerting control and is simply delighting in some level of revenge_

It sure is funny to read about.


----------



## Arete (Jan 31, 2017)

KellyC said:


> _ taking pleasure in canceling while someone chases you down goes beyond exerting control and is simply delighting in some level of revenge_
> 
> It sure is funny to read about.


I'll admit, the baser part of me finds it funny on some level and I can understand why many would delight in taking such action -- but I also recognize that in such instances I wouldn't be much better than those who do not value my time. It's tough, however, to train yourself to think/act counter to what you want to instinctually do. But it's rewarding in the end.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Re: making them chase you...

If they took a picture of your plate to prove the were there and contacted Uber, what would Uber do?

I honestly don't know. I would like to know.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's funny to watch a Pool passenger chase my car after the 2 minutes is up. Like they would even get in the car if they ever caught up


----------

